# X-rays booked, feeling anxious



## JaneyMiss (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I’m feeling really low and anxious today, my 2 year old poo is having X-rays on November 7th as he’s got an intermittent skip/hop. It’s been worse this week but he’s had the odd skip since he was younger. 

He has no other signs of lameness, he’s completely himself. He’s been vet checked and no obvious movement of patella. He had metacam for 5 days but made no difference to the skip. 

I’ve been looking online and I’m now worried it’s hip dysplasia. I know there’s loads of other things it could be.

I’m just really struggling with waiting over a week to find out if they see anything on X-rays, worried what it could be and worried if there isn’t anything, how long of a process before I can find out what it is. 

I do suffer with anxiety and it’s just really got to me. I’m beside myself with panic and I’m now concerned he’s in pain and isn’t showing it overtly. 

I’m definitely a worse case scenario person and this is torture.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Step away from google and satisfy yourself that you are doing the best for him and once you have that information you will be much better informed about how to move forwards with treating him. If they don’t show anything you can ask for him to be referred to somewhere else for them to check him over.

I know when Molly was first diagnosed she was in lots of pain from something and my vets had her for the day for X-rays and told me she was fine and must have been a pulled muscle. I asked for referral to the wonderful physio team I had used before with my previous dog and they diagnosed severe luxating patella in both back legs. Later speaking to one of the senior vets at my local practice he was not at all happy that they had missed it (it was not him who had examined her though). All of that was 11 years ago and despite her issues she has lived life to the full.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## JaneyMiss (Jan 17, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Step away from google and satisfy yourself that you are doing the best for him and once you have that information you will be much better informed about how to move forwards with treating him. If they don’t show anything you can ask for him to be referred to somewhere else for them to check him over.
> 
> I know when Molly was first diagnosed she was in lots of pain from something and my vets had her for the day for X-rays and told me she was fine and must have been a pulled muscle. I asked for referral to the wonderful physio team I had used before with my previous dog and they diagnosed severe luxating patella in both back legs. Later speaking to one of the senior vets at my local practice he was not at all happy that they had missed it (it was not him who had examined her though). All of that was 11 years ago and despite her issues she has lived life to the full.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## JaneyMiss (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you 2ndhandgal for your kind words and advice. This last week I’ve tried to step away from Google like you suggested, it can really mess with your mind going back and forth with things. I have a partial update which I’m now going to write and post. Thank you so much again. X


----------

